

Muxtape is (finally) dead. Long live muxtape - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/muxtape-is-dead-long-live-muxtape-

======
lemonysnicket
how many (and how often) of the major tech blogs are sourcing articles from
hacker news?

~~~
pakafka
hey lemony. don't follow - are you saying we got this from hacker news?

~~~
lemonysnicket
not necessarily, although TC definitely sources articles from hacker news, and
seemingly a few alley insider articles as well.

does it matter to me one way or the other? nope. good journalists/writers find
stories where they may, but more a reference to how influential hacker news
is/has become

~~~
zacharye
I'm a blogger and I absolutely use HN as a resource.

